
Cora – A new way to learn how to program - mcrowe
http://www.mitchcrowe.com/cora-a-new-way-to-learn-to-program/
======
mcrowe
I'm creating Cora, a new programming language and environment optimized for
learning. I would love to hear your thoughts and suggestions!

